# Canning dried beans?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I thought there was a discussion on here not too long ago about canning dried beans, but I can't find it.
So here is my question. The BBB says to use 2 1/4 pounds of beans per quart for canning. Is that before or after cooking? If after, what if you want to can without cooking? I have a 4 pound bag of beans and 2 1/4 pounds per quart seems like an awful lot.

The thread I read before, the OP said she soaked her beans over night and canned them after that without cooking. Thats what I want to do, but I remember she also said how much she used was too much (I think), because they swelled more. So if I soak them over night, what is the measurement I should use?
Thanks.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I turned up this thread with a search: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=357569


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I recently read an article in countryside or backwoods home about canning dried beans by placeing the jars in the oven though i cant recall the time or temp


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I can dried beans without soaking. I fill each jar 1/4 to 1/3 full of dry beans, top with water and process. 

I pulled out my BBB as 2-1/4# of beans per quart sounds crazy high. My BBB says 3/4# per quart jar (still sounds high to me....but closer to right).


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats thread does answer alot of my questions, thanks! 
But the last question was not answered, and I would like an answer to that question. Someone had put taco seasoning in their jar. Then someone asked if that was actually ok because of the thickeners in the seasoning that aren't allowed in canning.

I double checked my BBB this morning just to make sure I wasn't crazy. It does indeed say 2 1/4 pounds dried beans or peas per quart. Mine is the 2009 one.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

In my own personal notes I have writen down that 1 pound of dry beans = 3 pints of canned. I do soak mine the night before and then cook the 1/2 hour before canning and they always turn out great. Hope this helps.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

From NCHFP: _Quantity: An average of 5 pounds is needed per canner load of 7 quarts; an average of 3Â¼ pounds is needed per canner load of 9 pints--an average of Â¾ pounds per quart._


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Then someone asked if that was actually ok because of the thickeners in the seasoning that aren't allowed in canning.


Just use a seasoning without thickeners.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

birdman1 said:


> I recently read an article in countryside or backwoods home about canning dried beans by placeing the jars in the oven though i cant recall the time or temp


Not everything that they print in Backwoods Home magazine is correct. I've read many an article by Jackie Clay that is just plain wrong.

NEVER can in the oven!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> NEVER can in the oven!


Agree. Oven canning has been considered unsafe for decades for lots of reasons. Any source that is still recommending oven canning is very suspicious.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have never tried the oven way. It sounded fishy to me. Thanks for the appropriate measurements. I knew 2 1/4 pounds couldn't be right. Makes me wonder what else in the book is wrong? Eeeekk!


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Would someone please tell: why on earth would you want to can already dried beans???
As far as preservation, I take my dried beans from the tupperware (if I grew them) or from the bag (if grocery) and _put them in canning jars with a single oxygen absorber._ Since atmospheric oxygen is 21%, after the absorber has done its thing, the canning lid pulls down, just like after canning. Permanent seal, with no oxygen inside = very long shelf life. 
Open, soak and cook when you need them. Why waste energy (and labor) twice?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

casusbelli said:


> Would someone please tell: why on earth would you want to can already dried beans???
> As far as preservation, I take my dried beans from the tupperware (if I grew them) or from the bag (if grocery) and _put them in canning jars with a single oxygen absorber._ Since atmospheric oxygen is 21%, after the absorber has done its thing, the canning lid pulls down, just like after canning. Permanent seal, with no oxygen inside = very long shelf life.
> Open, soak and cook when you need them. Why waste energy (and labor) twice?


Cause people like me usally never know what I'm going to cook tomorrow. My Dh can come home and not want to eat, a hour later he wants dinner,so I make Tacos or Burretos. He also has to work double shifts if it gets icy or snows, getting a call at 3 in the morning. I can throw food together in a crock pot and he takes it along to work.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Simple. Because it eliminates all the soaking time when they are needed or wanted. And they store just as long if not longer than dried in the jar.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I mean can them ready to eat. I have plenty of dried beans in bags, but I end up buying them in the can, because I need them ready NOW, at any given time.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

casusbelli said:


> Would someone please tell: why on earth would you want to can already dried beans???
> As far as preservation, I take my dried beans from the tupperware (if I grew them) or from the bag (if grocery) and _put them in canning jars with a single oxygen absorber._ Since atmospheric oxygen is 21%, after the absorber has done its thing, the canning lid pulls down, just like after canning. Permanent seal, with no oxygen inside = very long shelf life.
> Open, soak and cook when you need them. *Why waste energy (and labor) twice?*


Let's say you have 25 lbs. of dried beans, let's say pinto beans. Let's say there are only two people in your family. Two servings is about 1/2 cup of dried beans. You soak them overnight and the next day you simmer them for 2 hours or so till they are done. You and your wife enjoy the beans and all is well. Three days later, you decide you would like to make some refried beans to make burritoes with, so, you soak a half cup of beans overnight and the next day you simmer them for 2 hours or so and then proceed to make the refried beans. You enjoy your burritoes and all is well. Next week you decide you would LOVE some pinto beans and smoked ham hocks with sour cream and country cornbread, so, you measure out a cup of beans and soak them overnight. Next day you put them on the burner and simmer for 2 hours or so.....Do you see where this is going?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I rarely eat dried beans in the summer because there they sit on a burner or in a crockpot costing me fuel to generate the heat and fuel to eliminate it by way of the A/C. I can pints of dried beans, chili beans, etc now while I get the benefit of the heat used and things are slow anyway. I'm a batchelor (unexpectedly) tonight and I opened a pint of beans, fried a couple sausage and some hoe cakes and the big fried chicken dinner I planned can wait til tomorrow night.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I double checked my BBB this morning just to make sure I wasn't crazy. It does indeed say 2 1/4 pounds dried beans or peas per quart. Mine is the 2009 one.


Now that's stranger yet!! I, too, am looking at the 2009 BBB...page 66 bottom of the left hand column.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes, that is correct, page 66, lower left. I have the 100th anniversary edition. It says 2 1/4 pounds. weird.


----------



## lazysheep (Dec 2, 2011)

arrocks said:


> Agree. Oven canning has been considered unsafe for decades for lots of reasons. Any source that is still recommending oven canning is very suspicious.


The oven canning article in Countryside and Backwoods Home was for canning DRY things ~ dry beans (not soaked or cooked), dry grains, dry herbs, etc. This is an option you can use instead of buckets with nitrogen packs, etc for long-term storage.


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

I love having home canned beans. So easy just to open and use in anything. I also can them in the winter. Adds extra heat to our home. I can allyear long. Fresh veggies in the summer and meat and beans in the winter.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have both the 2009 and 100th anniversary editions of the Ball Blue Book. In the 2009 edition it says 2 1/4 lbs., but in the 100th anniversary edition it says 3/4 lbs. Apparently they caught their mistake.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

casusbelli said:


> Would someone please tell: why on earth would you want to can already dried beans???
> As far as preservation, I take my dried beans from the tupperware (if I grew them) or from the bag (if grocery) and _put them in canning jars with a single oxygen absorber._ Since atmospheric oxygen is 21%, after the absorber has done its thing, the canning lid pulls down, just like after canning. Permanent seal, with no oxygen inside = very long shelf life.
> Open, soak and cook when you need them. Why waste energy (and labor) twice?


When I make salads in the winter with nothing but lettuce, I can open a can of beans, beets or green beans, drain of course and add to your lettuce. It is great. I also use all ready canned beans in casserole so I do not have to use as much hamburger. 

Generally, if I am making anything where beans are the main ingredient, I use dried beans not my canned beans. They are saved.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats actually a really good idea. If you have time and are actually planning the meal, use dried, they are easier to store. Save the canned ones for spur of the moment dishes. I canned some yesterday. I'll post pictures today.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I can my beans so that if the power goes out, I only have to heat them on the grill. I tried to cook them from dry on the wood grill and it was terrible. So canning is the best option.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Just Little Me said:


> I can my beans so that if the power goes out, I only have to heat them on the grill. I tried to cook them from dry on the wood grill and it was terrible. So canning is the best option.


That is another good reason. I think I better get another batch of beans processed, I am getting dangerously low


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

beans before by dollyrockfarm, on Flickr
this is the before picture. I soaked them over night. I had 5 pounds worth. I split them between the jars. Each jar took 3 1/3 cups, and I had beans left over. 5 pounds was too much.


beans after by dollyrockfarm, on Flickr

this was after canning. They aren't touching the top of the jar, but the top inch or so aren't in the liquid. But its not really liquid either. Its more like a solidified goo.
they were still boiling in this picture. After they cooled off, the level of liquid dropped about an inch.


----------



## gilbertgirl (Jan 17, 2012)

I can, but I have never canned beans. How long of a shelf life do they have?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I just found an errant pint of pork and beans from three years ago. They were fine. I expect shelf life can be anticipated the same as most home canned goods.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for this thread, I have been wanting to can some dried beans for awhile. Cheaper than buying canned, and I could use some ready to eat for times when I didn't plan ahead.


----------



## FishOil (Apr 2, 2010)

I've got ten pounds of northern beans soaking so I can do them tomorrow.



FishOil


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

We have discovered that this is a HOMESTEADERS FAST FOOD!!  We would much rather open a can of our beans and throw some homemade salsa with it and eat that when time is short than grab something out.... 

I just canned 54 qts of black beans today... What a smelly house we have tonite!! But I am thrilled to see all those canned beans!! 

No insurance smells better!!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

That's a lot of beans!!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

texastami: I love my canned black beans in quesadillas, and even better in black bean soup. It takes mere minutes once the beans are already canned!


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Ok I am a bit confused. Did you use 3 1/3 c dried before soaking, or 3 1/3C post soaked beans? If the measurement is presoaked, do you soak in the jars? If you are soaking in the jars, can you drain the liquid then refill with fresh liquid? Thanks.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

3 1/3 cup after soaking. 3 1/3 cup before soaking will overfill and spill out of the jar. Yes, you can soak in the jar. You can also pour off the water and refill.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

yes, it was after soaking. I soaked them overnight in a bowl on the counter. Then I rinsed them, then I put them in the jars.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks ladies.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad I found this thread. I've been meaning to can the beans in the cabinet. I'm assuming this will work for pigeon peas too? Has anyone ever eaten pigeon peas? I saw them on sale for $.74 per bag and went a little crazy buying them. :indif: I really hope they're good! 

And does everyone season them (at least with salt) before canning?


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

one of the reasons i can beans is because of my mom. she is homebound, elderly and forgetful. the last time she tried cooking beans from dried you should have smelled the house! burned beans smell horrible. she fell asleep and forgot about her beans. i canned her over 3 dozen jars before christmas because i didn't want her to burn her house down!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

MDKatie - I don't season. Just beans and boiling water in the jar. Otherwise I can them as baked beans, indian rajma or indian chole.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

PixieLou said:


> MDKatie - I don't season. Just beans and boiling water in the jar. Otherwise I can them as baked beans, indian rajma or indian chole.


Thanks!


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I've only canned beans once but they turned out good. 

Whenever I cook beans, I don't soak them. I just throw them in the pressure cooker for about 40 minutes and they cook up a little firm but I like that texture. So - that's how I cooked them before I canned them, then I added about a tbsp of olive oil to the mess to prevent foaming (read somewhere to do that). I stirred them up and then put them in the jars to a little under an inch from the top and added water to 1 inch from the top so they were all covered. They didn't absorb all the water that way and came out pretty much like store-bought.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know why I'm so nervous about trying beans. I guess I'm afraid they will end up being mush. Plus there seem to be quite a variety of methods that work. I have 5 pounds of dried chickpeas I want to can. Maybe I'll do a test run of just a couple jars.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I did a test run and canned 2 pints of chickpeas today. One using a weck 742 jar and 3 clamps and one using a ball pint jar with tattler lid. The weck is definitely sealed, I'm still waiting on the tattler to take the band off.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I am so glad I caught this thread. I still have a few of my "Y2K" pintos from back in 99 that need to be used up. I really hadnt thought about canning them before, but they have lasted a long time, and for the obvious reason... I just dont always have time to soak them overnight, when I want beans today... I want them today... not tomorrow! Looks like I am going to have about 20 quarts or so. I put all of them on to soak last night, and am canning them today. I brought them to a boil last night, let them soak overnight, and then drained, rinsed and packed with a bit of salt in each jar and fresh water and screwed down the lids. I brought them back up to a boil for thirty minutes and then put the lid on the canner, let it build up to pressure and let them process for about 2 hours. I am thinking they should be nice and tender when I pull them off the shelf to use. BTW... It takes right at 2 1/4 cups (not pounds) of soaked pinto beans to bring them up to about an inch below the jar top... and after the first batch came out, they had filled the jars nearly perfectly leaving just a small amount of head space.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a little late, but I wrote up a tutorial on canning the beans dry...without pre-soaking or cooking, if anyone is interested. It saves some time and keeps the beans firmer. I also did a cost comparison to storebought canned beans.

http://viggiesveggies.wordpress.com/2012/01/08/canning-dry-beans/


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Reading through all these post make me want to can some more beans.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I still have a few of my *"Y2K" pintos from back in 99 that need to be used up.* I really hadnt thought about canning them before, but they have lasted a long time,



I tried cooking beans once that were about 3 years old and they would never soften. I can't IMAGINE beans that are 13 years old! You processed them for 2 hours? Yikes!


Meleine, chickpeas normally are quite firm after cooking.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I have always canned beans from dry by filling a jar about 1/3 full and adding water to the top and 1/2 tsp. salt then process.... I don't know it precooking them would help with gas problems. But a few years ago I bought a pressure cooker (cooker not canner theres a difference) and I can have chili ready in an hour using dry beans so I am on the fence about canning them at this point.... I have never had a problem with old beans not cooking up or being hard but I usually use a pressure cooker to process them. one thing Idon't have luck with in the cooker is mixed beans as they all have different process times.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well now......I have a question.

I know some folks consider these as cow food.....but, down here, they are a staple.......I am talking about Blackeyed Peas.

I have about 50 lbs. has any one tried to can dried Blackeye's? I know they tend to foam more than other peas/beans.
I have canned a mountain of fresh.....but, never dried.
Anyone?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance but why are we canning dried beans? Can't they just stay in the bag until we want to cook them in five years?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Fair question.
Here's a scenario:
We've been outside in the blizzard all day taking care of animals. We finally get in, its 5:30 we are starving, SOOOOOO, how about soup, or chili, or burritos? 
Two choices, soak a bag of beans overnight, start them cooking in the morning, oh wait, should have started yesterday. Instead, just open a jar and dump them in the pot, warm up and food in 30 minutes.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Allright, allright! Ya'll have talked me in to it. I have 5lbs large lima's soaking, and another 5 lbs washed. I am going to try both ways! Here goes nothing!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I opened the first jar of pintos I canned from earlier in this thread, and they were cooked all the way and they were very good! The problem? Stuck tight in the jar! Apparently I used too many. Make sure to tell us how much you used per jar TDD.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh...... Mine look pretty tight,also.
I managed to do 28 quarts today.
I have about 15lbs of Navy beans soaking for tomorrow.

Update**** The one that fully soaked...look better in the jars.


----------

